# Streckenlänge



## Veggja (13. März 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich suche jemand der meine Traingsstecken mal abfährt und mir die genauen KM Angaben sagt! Wäre super wenn sich jeamd dazu bereit erklärt!  

Freue mich über ein Antwort!


----------



## RedRum05 (13. März 2007)

Naja, ohne Infos keine Vermessung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (13. März 2007)

Selber machen? Was hälste denn davon?

Und wo die Strecken sind und genau lang gehen wäre vielleicht auch interessant.


----------



## DOPI (13. März 2007)

wo gibts hier die drogen, will auch welche!


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Naja, ohne Infos keine Vermessung





Was für Infos brauchst (willst) du?


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

Selber machen? Was hälste denn davon?





Taja danke für den Vorschlag   Wenn ich einen KM Zähler hätte würde ich es selbst machen!


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

DOPI schrieb:


> wo gibts hier die drogen, will auch welche!


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

also sorry, aber deine bisherigen posts hier im forum lassen nur einen schluß zu     

du suchst trainigspartner, schreibst aber keine weiteren infos  
du suchst jemanden, der mit dir die strecke abfährt, gibts aber auf konstruktive vorschläge keine antwort  

für jemanden, der angeblich mitte zwanzig ist, erwarte ich da schon etwas mehr ...

also entweder käufst du dir jetzt endlich einen tacho (ein 10 euro modell dürfte dafür reichen) und vermisst die strecke selbst, oder du läßt es bleiben.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also sorry, aber deine bisherigen posts hier im forum lassen nur einen schluß zu
> 
> du suchst trainigspartner, schreibst aber keine weiteren infos
> du suchst jemanden, der mit dir die strecke abfährt, gibts aber auf konstruktive vorschläge keine antwort
> ...


----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Fux hat recht - ein einfacher Tacho reicht um das "zu vermessen". Und solang wir ned mal wissen, wo du fährst, kann man dir eh nicht helfen.

Nen bisserl dünne Leistung hier.


----------



## darkdesigner (14. März 2007)

Wie so oft im Leben, trust in ESK, wir helfen in allen Lebenslagen. 

Bei Veggja's Sport handelt es sich nicht ums biken, sondern um Distanzreiten. Zu Pferd versteht sich...

Da ist es also mit nem Tacho, auch nem einfachen eher schwierig. Wobei, man könnte mal nen Schrittzähler anbringen  

Egal, wenn wir wissen, um welche Strecke es sich handelt, dann können wir auch abfahren. Diese Info benötigen wir!!!

Schöne Grüße,
dd

ps: Benehmt Euch doch mal ein wenig, immer gleich diese aggressiven Anfeindungen... Da hilft dem ein oder anderen vielleicht doch mal nen Zug  

Beobachte das auch in anderen Threats, sobald irgendwer ne Frage doppelt stellt, kommt nur "EY, SUCHFUNKTION" oder "Schau gefälligst hier"... 
Manchmal will vielleicht einer nicht mit den "Rund um Hanau" oder den "Feierabend"-Leuten fahren und fragt nach anderen Bikepartnern... (Nur ein Beispiel, nicht persönlich nehmen) Auch soll es ja Menschen geben, die an der Hohemark starten und GoCrazy bescheuert finden...  

In diesem "off-topic"-Sinne, Leben und Leben lassen!!!

Gude Laune, Alder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (14. März 2007)

Ach schau an, der temporäre Exil-Frankfurter ...

Darki, wenn da gleich geschrieben worden wäre, das es sich um Reiterei handelt, dann wär das vielleicht auch anders gelaufen.

Nur mit so wenig Worten kann man halt ned unbedingt erkennen, was da Sache ist oder?

Hat ooch nix mit Anfeinden zu tun, wenn man nix weiß, bleibt halt viel Space zum Dummschwatz oder?


----------



## caroka (14. März 2007)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Wie so oft im Leben, trust in ESK, wir helfen in allen Lebenslagen.
> 
> Bei Veggja's Sport handelt es sich nicht ums biken, sondern um Distanzreiten. Zu Pferd versteht sich...
> 
> ...



 Ganz Deiner Meinung.
Hatte vorhin angefangen einen Post mit gleichem Inhalt zu verfassen, doch da kam mein Chef dazwischen. 
Ich empfand die Antworten, von RedRums abgesehen, auch eher aggresiv.


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

also wenn dem so ist, entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich  

aber warum zum teufel schreibt der gute denn nicht was sache ist  
warum antwortet er nicht vernünftig auf gut gemeinte fragen  

es fehlen immer noch genaue angaben zur gewünschten strecke. also wie soll hier nun konkret geholfen werden


----------



## DOPI (14. März 2007)

Entschuldige mich nicht, und nehm noch´n Zug! 
HAALLO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wissefux (14. März 2007)

DOPI schrieb:


> Entschuldige mich nicht, und nehm noch´n Zug!
> HAALLO!!!!!!!!!!!!



dd hat doch ein wenig licht ins dunkle gebracht ...





---> ab mit dir nach düsseldorf


----------



## nikolauzi (14. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> dd hat doch ein wenig licht ins dunkle gebracht ...
> ...
> ---> ab mit dir nach düsseldorf



Was ja eigentlich Veggjas Aufgabe gewesen wäre... 
Insofern sind ein paar spitze Posts wohl noch zulässig/durchaus berechtigt...

Das mit dem zurück nach Düsseldorf lasse ich aber gelten

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (14. März 2007)

reiter im wald finde ich zum ******** ;-)


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Wie so oft im Leben, trust in ESK, wir helfen in allen Lebenslagen.
> 
> Bei Veggja's Sport handelt es sich nicht ums biken, sondern um Distanzreiten. Zu Pferd versteht sich...
> 
> ...



 Auf ewig sein dir gedankt!  

Gut das du Licht in die Sache gebraucht hast   Freue mich wenn das mit dem Training klappt!


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Ganz Deiner Meinung.
> Hatte vorhin angefangen einen Post mit gleichem Inhalt zu verfassen, doch da kam mein Chef dazwischen.
> Ich empfand die Antworten, von RedRums abgesehen, auch eher aggresiv.




  Dir auch ein Dankeschön das du mich nicht gleich vorverurteilt hast ohne mich zu kennen!


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

hmmm...wenn ich mal mit dem Gaul ne Runde drehen könnte würde ich auch mal mein Bike inkl. Tacho verleihen.
Pferde zu Reiten soll Spaß machen 

Ansonsten ginge auch ein Gps zur Streckenabmesseung.


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also wenn dem so ist, entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich
> 
> aber warum zum teufel schreibt der gute denn nicht was sache ist
> warum antwortet er nicht vernünftig auf gut gemeinte fragen
> ...



Entschuldigung angenommen! Und auch eine Entschuldigung dafür das ich so wenig Infos rausgegeben habe!   War sicher auch ein großer Fehler!!!  

Die Strecken sind alle rund um Egelsbach (liegt zw. FFM und Darmstadt) Kreis Offenbach!  

PS: Der gute ist eine die Gute!


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hmmm...wenn ich mal mit dem Gaul ne Runde drehen könnte würde ich auch mal mein Bike inkl. Tacho verleihen.
> Pferde zu Reiten soll Spaß machen
> 
> Ansonsten ginge auch ein Gps zur Streckenabmesseung.



Vergiss die Sache *mit dem Gaul mal ne Runde drehen*


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Vergiss die Sache *mit dem Gaul mal ne Runde drehen*



Ich stell mir das lustig vor! Wieviel Federweg hat denn Deiner? Ist das mehr so ein CC-Renner oder ein Freerider?


----------



## arkonis (14. März 2007)

na Veggja, nicht alles so ganz Ernst nehmen was hier so geschrieben wird,  ins Forum zu schreiben ist gerade für "Neulinge" schwer und kann schnell zu Misverständissen führen (s.oben). Aber wir geben uns Mühe, normalerweise sind wir ganz nett


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> na Veggja, nicht alles so ganz Ernst nehmen was hier so geschrieben wird,  ins Forum zu schreiben ist gerade für "Neulinge" schwer und kann schnell zu Misverständissen führen (s.oben). Aber wir geben uns Mühe, normalerweise sind wir ganz nett



@Veggja: keine Ahnung, wen er mit "wir" meint! 

Arachne einfach ignorieren: ist oft vorlaut und frech...


----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

@ arkonis 

Ok dann verzeihe ich dir alles!  

jaaaa da hast du recht, aller anfang ist schwer! Hier im Forum! Ich hoffe nur, das jetzt genung Licht in der Sache ist und sich niemand mehr aufregt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veggja (14. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> @Veggja: keine Ahnung, wen er mit "wir" meint!
> 
> Arachne einfach ignorieren: ist oft vorlaut und frech...


----------



## Arachne (14. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> PS: Der gute ist eine die Gute!



oh je  , hier tret ich ja dauernd ins fettnäpfchen  

bitte nochmals höflichst um entschuldigung     

@arkonis : reiten macht spaß, besonders wenn man den "pferden" dabei ins gesicht schauen kann


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


>



so langsam wirst du echt sympathisch  

jetzt noch einen tag lang den "plauscher thread" verfolgen, dann hast du es raus, wie es hier so läuft    

wir sind wirklich alle ganz nett, von dem arachne mal abgesehen


----------



## Maggo (15. März 2007)

so, eine komplette seite zugeplauscht und keiner ist schlauer als vorher. 

@veggja: wie stellst du dir das vor? mein vorschlag wäre entweder auf ner karte mit pie mal daumen oder aber zusammen per rad. ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, das du eins hast. man trifft sich irgendwo, fährt ne runde zusammen und einer der anwesenden schaut einfach mal auf seinen tacho. das macht in meinen augen am meißten sinn.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. März 2007)

Mit Magic Maps o.ä. könnte man die Strecke sogar vermessen, ohne sie abzufahren.   Dazu wäre nach wie vor zumindest eine genaue Beschreibung, am besten eine gezeichnete Karte der Wege notwendig. Wenn du eins von beiden in brauchbarer Form hier rein stellst oder mir per E-Mail schickst, dann kann ich dir da gern so weiter helfen.
Mit dem Rad neben dem Pferd her ist sicher nicht so optimal, weil Pferde ja leicht nervös werden.


----------



## wissefux (15. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad neben dem Pferd her ist sicher nicht so optimal, weil Pferde ja leicht nervös werden.



geht eigentlich, wenn das pferd an radfahrer gewöhnt ist ...
aus erfahrung kann ich dir aber sagen : bergauf hast du gegen ein nur trabendes pferd als radler definitiv das nachsehen  
bergab gleicht sich das dann wieder aus


----------



## Veggja (15. März 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> so, eine komplette seite zugeplauscht und keiner ist schlauer als vorher.
> 
> @veggja: wie stellst du dir das vor? mein vorschlag wäre entweder auf ner karte mit pie mal daumen oder aber zusammen per rad. ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, das du eins hast. man trifft sich irgendwo, fährt ne runde zusammen und einer der anwesenden schaut einfach mal auf seinen tacho. das macht in meinen augen am meißten sinn.



Also ich hatte mir das schon so mit dem Pferd vorgestellt!   Ein Fahrrad habe ich, aber keins Mountainbike   Für meine Trainingsstecken ist das ziemlich ungeeignet. Allerdings könnte ich mir evtl. eins leihen! Wobei ich mit dem Pferd gern mal versuchen würde!


----------



## Veggja (15. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit Magic Maps o.ä. könnte man die Strecke sogar vermessen, ohne sie abzufahren.   Dazu wäre nach wie vor zumindest eine genaue Beschreibung, am besten eine gezeichnete Karte der Wege notwendig. Wenn du eins von beiden in brauchbarer Form hier rein stellst oder mir per E-Mail schickst, dann kann ich dir da gern so weiter helfen.
> Mit dem Rad neben dem Pferd her ist sicher nicht so optimal, weil Pferde ja leicht nervös werden.




Also da kann ich dich beruhigen. Mein Pferd ist absolut cool!   Ich bin schon mal mit einem Motorcross Fahrer geritten. Allerdings ist der natürlich super langsam gefahren. Im Spessart (wo ich zum Bergtraining war) ... hab den Weg zurück nicht mehr gefunden   und er hat mich zurück gebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veggja (15. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> geht eigentlich, wenn das pferd an radfahrer gewöhnt ist ...
> aus erfahrung kann ich dir aber sagen : bergauf hast du gegen ein nur trabendes pferd als radler definitiv das nachsehen
> bergab gleicht sich das dann wieder aus




  genau! Allerdings gibt es hier leider sehr wenig Berge! Da muss man dann schon Darmstadt Richtung Odenwald... da sind dann ein paar mehr Hügel! Berge sind im Spessart! Vom Tempo müsste man einfach mal versuchen. Wenn's nicht geht könnte ich mir ja ein MTB leihen


----------



## nikolauzi (15. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> ...Kreis Offenbach! ...



Na, das erklärt einiges, ist aber keine Entschuldigung...


----------



## Veggja (16. März 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Na, das erklärt einiges, ist aber keine Entschuldigung...


----------



## caroka (16. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


>



Genau, so muss man mit denen umgehen. 

@Nikolauzi


----------



## Veggja (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau, so muss man mit denen umgehen.
> 
> @Nikolauzi



mit mir  

hmmm


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> mit mir
> 
> hmmm



Nein, caroka meinte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit uns Jungs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, caroka meinte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit uns Jungs...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, caroka meinte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit uns Jungs...



Das kann gar nicht sein, hier gibts nur liebe Jungs, die haben so eine Behandlung nicht verdient. Ich weis wovon ich rede, bin schließlich einer derer die am liebsten sind


----------



## caroka (21. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das kann gar nicht sein, hier gibts nur liebe Jungs, die haben so eine Behandlung nicht verdient. Ich weis wovon ich rede, bin schließlich einer derer die am liebsten sind



Das kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Das kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

flutsch boing blubb blubb blubb


----------



## arkonis (21. März 2007)

ich frage mich eben was günstiger im Unterhalt ist... ein Pferd oder ein MTB.
Auf jeden fall riecht letzters nicht so streng  
Was ist das eigendlich für ein Pferdemodell, Veggja? Araber, Schimmel oder?


----------



## wissefux (21. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> Was ist das eigendlich für ein Pferdemodell, Veggja? Araber, Schimmel oder?



auf jeden fall eins mit allrad-antrieb und weniger als 29 vorwärtsgängen, dafür allerdings auch mit rückwärtsgängen ausgestattet   

das gesamtgewicht dürfte auch jenseits der 10 kg liegen


----------



## Google (21. März 2007)

Upps  Sorry....ich hab eben erst gemerkt , dass ich im Plauscherfredi gelandet bin


----------



## Lucafabian (21. März 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Upps  Sorry....ich hab eben erst gemerkt , dass ich im Plauscherfredi gelandet bin



Schäm Dich, wie konnte Dir sowas nur passieren! Da kommst de bestimmt vors Tribunal  



Hier is doch gar nicht der Plauscherfred, wir haben lediglich mal wieder ne freundliche Übernahme durchgeführt


----------



## Arachne (21. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schäm Dich, wie konnte Dir sowas nur passieren! Da kommst de bestimmt vors Tribunal
> 
> 
> 
> Hier is doch gar nicht der Plauscherfred, wir haben lediglich mal wieder ne freundliche Übernahme durchgeführt



  Das ist eins der vielen Dinge, die wir perfekt können!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veggja (22. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nein, caroka meinte mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit uns Jungs...



achso


----------



## Veggja (22. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> ich frage mich eben was günstiger im Unterhalt ist... ein Pferd oder ein MTB.
> Auf jeden fall riecht letzters nicht so streng
> Was ist das eigendlich für ein Pferdemodell, Veggja? Araber, Schimmel oder?



Hey hallo  

Im Unterhalt ist auf jedenfall ein Pferd teuerer!!! 
Und es riecht auch nicht streng!  
Ich genau ich habe einen Vollblut Araber   Wie bist du drauf gekommen?


----------



## Veggja (22. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> auf jeden fall eins mit allrad-antrieb und weniger als 29 vorwärtsgängen, dafür allerdings auch mit rückwärtsgängen ausgestattet
> 
> das gesamtgewicht dürfte auch jenseits der 10 kg liegen



 Du bist ein schlaues Füchschen


----------



## Veggja (22. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mit Magic Maps o.ä. könnte man die Strecke sogar vermessen, ohne sie abzufahren.   Dazu wäre nach wie vor zumindest eine genaue Beschreibung, am besten eine gezeichnete Karte der Wege notwendig. Wenn du eins von beiden in brauchbarer Form hier rein stellst oder mir per E-Mail schickst, dann kann ich dir da gern so weiter helfen.
> Mit dem Rad neben dem Pferd her ist sicher nicht so optimal, weil Pferde ja leicht nervös werden.




Wie funktioniert das denn mit diesem Magic Maps? Und was brauchst du genau?


----------



## Arachne (22. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das denn mit diesem Magic Maps? Und was brauchst du genau?



Das ist ein kostenpflichtiges Kartenprogramm, in dem Du Deine Trainingsstrecken einzeichnen könntest und dann Streckenlänge und Höhenprofil angezeigt bekämst. ->magicmaps


----------



## arkonis (22. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Hey hallo
> 
> Im Unterhalt ist auf jedenfall ein Pferd teuerer!!!
> Und es riecht auch nicht streng!
> Ich genau ich habe einen Vollblut Araber   Wie bist du drauf gekommen?



Wow, nicht schlecht  ein Vollblut 
naja, so ein kleinwenig kenne ich mich auch mit Pferden aus  , für den Pferdedistanzsport ist sicher nen Araberpferd das naheliegenste 
wie lange machst du den Sport schon? Wenn das dein eigenes Pferd ist bist du sicher schon länger dabei.
Die MagicMap Anwendung ist ein guter Tipp, aber ganz so einfach ist die Bedienung von der Software nicht, also du musst dich schon näher mit der Software auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das denn mit diesem Magic Maps? Und was brauchst du genau?


Am besten einen Kartenscan mit eingezeichneter Route. Da ich mich im Darmstädter Raum nicht sonderlich auskenne (zumindest, was Wege betrifft) wird eine reine Beschreibung nur dann helfen, wenn sie so gut ist, daß ich das auf der Karte nachvollziehen kann.
Grundlage des Programms sind die 1:25.000er TK.


----------



## Dill (22. März 2007)

Also wenn du keine 100% genauen Werte auf den Meter genau brauchst probier doch einfach mal das schlichte Google Earth bzw dessen Measure/Path Funktion 

Das ist umsonst ,in wenigen Minuten heruntergeladen und die Wegstrecke lässt sich mittels obengenannter Funktion prima nachvollziehen.

Und am Ende kannst du sogar noch ein Bild von deiner Reitstrecke schiessen.
Grüße vom Dill


----------



## wissefux (23. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Du bist ein schlaues Füchschen



soweit korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaleRider (23. März 2007)

dieses "fred" platzt gleich von *hilfreiche* anregungen....


----------



## Veggja (23. März 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist ein kostenpflichtiges Kartenprogramm, in dem Du Deine Trainingsstrecken einzeichnen könntest und dann Streckenlänge und Höhenprofil angezeigt bekämst. ->magicmaps



Aha danke für die Info!


----------



## Veggja (23. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Am besten einen Kartenscan mit eingezeichneter Route. Da ich mich im Darmstädter Raum nicht sonderlich auskenne (zumindest, was Wege betrifft) wird eine reine Beschreibung nur dann helfen, wenn sie so gut ist, daß ich das auf der Karte nachvollziehen kann.
> Grundlage des Programms sind die 1:25.000er TK.




Hallo!  

Also das Problem ist... von meinen Trainingsstrecken hier hab ich keine Karten! Leider, denn das wäre natürlich ne einfach und genaue Lösung! Aber ich fahre ab und an in Spessart zum Bergtraining und da habe ich auch Karten. Wenn ich die irgendwie einscannen kann, würde ich dir die gern schicken! Ist das ok? Hab keinen eigenen Scanner muss ich erst mal warten bis ich wieder bei meinen Eltern bin. 

LG Veggja


----------



## Veggja (23. März 2007)

Dill schrieb:


> Also wenn du keine 100% genauen Werte auf den Meter genau brauchst probier doch einfach mal das schlichte Google Earth bzw dessen Measure/Path Funktion
> 
> Das ist umsonst ,in wenigen Minuten heruntergeladen und die Wegstrecke lässt sich mittels obengenannter Funktion prima nachvollziehen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dill!  

Danke für die Info! Wie schon gesagt von den Strecken hier habe ich keine Karten. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!  

LG Veggja


----------



## Veggja (23. März 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> soweit korrekt



Man muss das Füchschen einfach gern haben


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also das Problem ist... von meinen Trainingsstrecken hier hab ich keine Karten! Leider, denn das wäre natürlich ne einfach und genaue Lösung! Aber ich fahre ab und an in Spessart zum Bergtraining und da habe ich auch Karten. Wenn ich die irgendwie einscannen kann, würde ich dir die gern schicken! Ist das ok?


Ist O.K. so. Melde dich dann, wenn du was fertig hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (23. März 2007)

eigendlich kannst du dir auch mal überlegen nen GPS zulegen, kosten liegen so bei 100 - 200 euro für ein einfaches Teil, dafür weißt du dann aber genau wie lang die Strecken sind und hilft bei der Orientierung wenn du dich mal verreitest.


----------



## Veggja (24. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> eigendlich kannst du dir auch mal überlegen nen GPS zulegen, kosten liegen so bei 100 - 200 euro für ein einfaches Teil, dafür weißt du dann aber genau wie lang die Strecken sind und hilft bei der Orientierung wenn du dich mal verreitest.



Ja ich weiss, wäre auch super für mich... aber im Moment ist das vom Geld her einfach nicht drin!  

Ich finde es aber schön wenn mich jemand mit dem Bike mal begleitet und die Strecken abfährt. Ist doch sich auch ganz lustig  Wie siehst aus? Wenn du dich mit Pferdchen auskennst bzw. ein wenig Interesse daran hast... Hast du nicht Lust mal mitzukommen?


----------



## Veggja (24. März 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Ist O.K. so. Melde dich dann, wenn du was fertig hast.




Wird gemacht! Dankeschön!!! Kann nur etwas dauern bis ich  sie eingescannt habe!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

Wenn ich nen Tacho hät wäre die ganzen Diskussion schon lange zu ende und meine Neugier wär auch befriedigt  

Wer leiht mir mal seinen Tacho/GPS damit Veggja endlich geholfen werden kann? *Augenzwincker zu MTK-Cube und Arachne*

oder

Haben die Plauscher nicht mal Lust auf ne Tour rund um Egelsbach bei der ein Teilnehmer auf dem Pferd unterwegs ist?  

Soviel Schlagfertigkeit und Duchhaltevermögen wie Veggja an den Tag legt muß doch belohnt werden 


Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Arachne (24. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Tacho hät wäre die ganzen Diskussion schon lange zu ende und meine Neugier wär auch befriedigt
> 
> Wer leiht mir mal seinen Tacho/GPS damit Veggja endlich geholfen werden kann? *Augenzwincker zu MTK-Cube und Arachne*
> 
> ...


Der Meinung bin ich auch! 

Fahre es doch vorher schon mal mit Veggja ab und wenn sie mir danach versichert, dass Du Deine Füße komplett auf den Pedalen lassen konntest, machen wir das!  Ich bin da geringfügig vorsichtig geworden, seitdem da letztens mit uns einer in der Nähe von Neu-Isenburg über einen Reiterweg "gefahren" ist...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

blah blah blah....so was will en rischdische Kerl sein


----------



## arkonis (24. März 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, wäre auch super für mich... aber im Moment ist das vom Geld her einfach nicht drin!
> 
> Ich finde es aber schön wenn mich jemand mit dem Bike mal begleitet und die Strecken abfährt. Ist doch sich auch ganz lustig  Wie siehst aus? Wenn du dich mit Pferdchen auskennst bzw. ein wenig Interesse daran hast... Hast du nicht Lust mal mitzukommen?



warum eigendlich nicht, wenn du schon so lieb fragst 
Ein gutes Gps hab ich sogar auch, wenn du vielleicht sogar ein zweites Pferd organisieren kannst, könnte ich sogar auch mitreiten, das wär mal richtig toll


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2007)

@Veggja: Nimm Dich vor Arkonis Augen in acht, die sind gefährlich!


----------



## Veggja (25. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Tacho hät wäre die ganzen Diskussion schon lange zu ende und meine Neugier wär auch befriedigt
> 
> Wer leiht mir mal seinen Tacho/GPS damit Veggja endlich geholfen werden kann? *Augenzwincker zu MTK-Cube und Arachne*
> 
> ...



Hey Danke!  

Das ist ne super Idee mit der Tour rund um Egelsbach!  

Du kannst auch gern mal ohne GPS oder Tacho mitkommen  Dann hab ich zwar die KM Angaben nicht, aber ich freue mich nette Leute kennen zu lernen. Du kommst ja ganz aus der nähe   Wenn du Lust hast, komm einfach vorbei!


----------



## Veggja (25. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> warum eigendlich nicht, wenn du schon so lieb fragst
> Ein gutes Gps hab ich sogar auch, wenn du vielleicht sogar ein zweites Pferd organisieren kannst, könnte ich sogar auch mitreiten, das wär mal richtig toll



Wäre toll... dann hätte ich mein KM Angaben *freu*  

Mit dem mitreiten wird allerdings nichts! Ich habe ein Sportpferd und kein Feld-Wald-Wiesen Freizeitpferd!  Und ausserdem müsste ich erstmal wissen wie gut du mit Pferden umgehen kannst und wie gut du reitest! Mein Pferd lasse ich allerdings von keinem andern reiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (25. März 2007)

hey Veggja
dann kommt der Luca mit und wir messen gemeinsam dir dann deine Strecke aus  Soviel Durchsetzungsvermögen als Reiterin in einem Mountainbikeforum (dem berüchtigten) gehört einfach belohnt


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hey Veggja
> dann kommt der Lugga mit und wir messen gemeinsam dir dann deine Strecke aus  Soviel Durchsetzungsvermögen als Reiterin in einem Mountainbikeforum (dem berüchtigten) gehört einfach belohnt



So machen wir das...aber nicht die nächsten zwei Wochen


Gruss vom Lugga


----------



## Veggja (25. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hey Veggja
> dann kommt der Luca mit und wir messen gemeinsam dir dann deine Strecke aus  Soviel Durchsetzungsvermögen als Reiterin in einem Mountainbikeforum (dem berüchtigten) gehört einfach belohnt



Ok...  

Dann kommt ihr beide mit! Aber viel mehr sollten es dann nicht sein. Freue mich euch kennen zu lernen!  

Sagt mir bescheid wann es passt!


----------



## MTK-Cube (26. März 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wer leiht mir mal seinen Tacho/GPS damit Veggja endlich geholfen werden kann? *Augenzwincker zu MTK-Cube und Arachne*........Gruss vom Lugga


Ich verleihe mich nicht in Einzelteilen; Du bzw. Veggja bekommst nur das Gesamtpaket (GPS, Halterung auf Stollenreifen und Fahrer). Interessieren würde mich die Gegend auch mal...


----------



## Veggja (26. März 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Ich verleihe mich nicht in Einzelteilen; Du bzw. Veggja bekommst nur das Gesamtpaket (GPS, Halterung auf Stollenreifen und Fahrer). Interessieren würde mich die Gegend auch mal...




 Super wenn du GPS hast und dich die Gegend hier interessiert!  

Nur irgendwie schreiben viele, sie würden gern mal mitkommen... Aber keiner macht mal ne Vorschlag *WANN*!  

Also wie sieht es aus? Wann hast du Zeit! Ich  hätte diese Woche Zeit und am Wochenende! Ab Ostern bin ich drei Wochenende hintereinander auf Tunier da sieht es dann schlecht aus!


----------



## Veggja (26. März 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> hey Veggja
> dann kommt der Luca mit und wir messen gemeinsam dir dann deine Strecke aus  Soviel Durchsetzungsvermögen als Reiterin in einem Mountainbikeforum (dem berüchtigten) gehört einfach belohnt



Kommst du auch ohne Luca mit? Der hat nämlich geschrieben *die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht* ... Ich bin ab Ostern drei Wochenenden auf Tunier. Also im April keine Zeit! Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Hast du kurzfristig mal Zeit?

 Würde mich sehr freuen! 

Ich beisse nicht... kannst also auch allein mitkommen


----------



## Veggja (2. April 2007)

Am Sonntag hat es nun endlich geklappt und ich war mit arkonis zusammen trainieren! Es war total super  Pferd und Biker haben sich toll verstanden und vom Tempo war hat es auch super gut gepasst! Wir hatten tolles Wetter und viel Spass!  

arkonis hatte sein GPS mit und jetzt hab ich von der ersten Strecke schon mal die genauen KM Angaben. Waren 24 km!

Ich denke mal wir werden das noch öfter machen. Falls mal jemand mitkommen möchte. Könnt ihr euch melden! Was das Tempo angeht könnt ihr arkonis fragen, der kann euch eher sagen wie das zu Bike passt!


----------



## arkonis (2. April 2007)

Veggja Pferd ist wirklich ein tolles und liebes Pferd  und Veggja ist eine sehr nette und gute Reiterin . Wer kann schon behaupten neben einen Pferd gefahren zu sein  .Das Tempo ist absolut ok und zum unterhalten und einfach mal das schöne Wetter und die Natur zu geniessen optimal. War ein schöner Tag und das werden wir sicher noch mal wiederholen , ich glaube hier hatte auch noch einige Neugierige Interesse angemeldet


----------



## wissefux (3. April 2007)

also ich bin schon neben einem pferd hergefahren, als meine   noch eine reitbeteiligung am rettershof hatte (pferd is mittlerweile nicht mehr  ).
damals war ich noch nicht fit auf dem bike, kann aber sagen, dass schritt-tempo eines pferdes zu langsam ist und man im trab schon als wirklich fitter biker schnell probleme bekommt.
zumal man wissen muß, dass die schnelleren gangarten beim reiten bergauf angewendet werden. ganz im gegensatz zum biken ...
welche gangart hattet ihr denn drauf ? schritt eignet sich natürlich hervorragend für plauschereien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veggja (3. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also ich bin schon neben einem pferd hergefahren, als meine   noch eine reitbeteiligung am rettershof hatte (pferd is mittlerweile nicht mehr  ).
> damals war ich noch nicht fit auf dem bike, kann aber sagen, dass schritt-tempo eines pferdes zu langsam ist und man im trab schon als wirklich fitter biker schnell probleme bekommt.
> zumal man wissen muß, dass die schnelleren gangarten beim reiten bergauf angewendet werden. ganz im gegensatz zum biken ...
> welche gangart hattet ihr denn drauf ? schritt eignet sich natürlich hervorragend für plauschereien



Mein Pferd ist Schritt (am Anfang + Ende), Trab (überwiegend) und Galp. (kurzes Stück) gegangen. Wir waren schon flott unterwegs, aber arkonis hatte keine Probleme mit dem Tempo.


----------



## arkonis (3. April 2007)

im mittel sind es dann 12 km /h gewesen , ein wenig Grundkondition sollte mann schon mitbringen da es auf unebenen Waldboden zäher vorwärts geht, aber es ist gut machbar, bin jetzt nicht vor Erschöpfung umgefallen oder vor Langeweile gestorben  auf der kurzen Galopstrecke gab es noch eine Sprinteinlage  Bergauf können Pferde wirklich was leisten, im Schritt sind es 7-8 km/h und bei Trap 12 km/h, im Galop > 30 km/h, fast so schnell wie einermeiner


----------



## Veggja (3. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> im mittel sind es dann 12 km /h gewesen , ein wenig Grundkondition sollte mann schon mitbringen da es auf unebenen Waldboden zäher vorwärts geht, aber es ist gut machbar, bin jetzt nicht vor Erschöpfung umgefallen oder vor Langeweile gestorben  auf der kurzen Galopstrecke gab es noch eine Sprinteinlage  Bergauf können Pferde wirklich was leisten, im Schritt sind es 7-8 km/h und bei Trap 12 km/h, im Galop > 30 km/h, fast so schnell wie einermeiner



Das GPS ist echt ne super Sache!!!  

Damit will ich jetzt alle Stecken abreiten/radeln  
Du musst also noch ein paar mal mit!  

 Dankeschön!


----------



## arkonis (4. April 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Das GPS ist echt ne super Sache!!!
> 
> Damit will ich jetzt alle Stecken abreiten/radeln
> Du musst also noch ein paar mal mit!
> ...



so machen wir das , können wir gerne machen


----------



## Veggja (10. April 2007)

Am Sonntag den 15.04.2007 machen wir die nächste Tour von ca. 50-60km! Falls jemand Interesse hat, könnte ihr ja schreiben!


----------



## arkonis (11. April 2007)

Ui, da haben wir schönstes Wetter mit viel Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Casey Riback (11. April 2007)

Na ja, was erwartet er denn. Wenn ich mich in nem Mtb Forum registriere, aber eigentlich ein Pferdeflüsterer bin, muss ich mich fragen ob das der richtige Ort ist.


----------



## arkonis (11. April 2007)

@Casey Riback naja, wenn man sich zu einem Thema äußert sollte mann vorher auch alles gelesen (und verstanden) haben.


----------



## Casey Riback (11. April 2007)

Sehe es gerade. Dachte ich hab auf "letzte Seite" geklickt, hab aber nur die erste angezeigt bekommen. Jetzt is mir zu viel alles zu lesen. Bin eh kein Pferdefreund


----------



## Veggja (11. April 2007)

Casey Riback schrieb:


> Sehe es gerade. Dachte ich hab auf "letzte Seite" geklickt, hab aber nur die erste angezeigt bekommen. Jetzt is mir zu viel alles zu lesen. Bin eh kein Pferdefreund



Erstens bin ich kein er! Zweitens erst lesen, dann DENKEN (falls dir das möglich ist) und danach schreiben!  Evtl. kommt dann was sinnvolles raus!


----------



## Veggja (11. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> @Casey Riback naja, wenn man sich zu einem Thema äußert sollte mann vorher auch alles gelesen (und verstanden) haben.



  Genau!!!  

So Leute wollen wir eh nicht dabei haben! Oder


----------



## arkonis (11. April 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Genau!!!
> 
> So Leute wollen wir eh nicht dabei haben! Oder



nö


----------



## Veggja (16. April 2007)

Heute 15.04.2007 waren  arkonis und ich wieder zusammen trainieren! Das Wetter war super klasse!!!   Sonne pur!  

Die Tour ging Richtung Darmstadt vorbei an der Grube Prinz von Hessen. Waren nette Wege, fast ausschließlich im Wald! 

Die Strecke war 35km lang! 

Falls mal jemand mitfahren will, wir haben fürs nächste mal ein lange Tour geplant. Leider hat das von der Zeit her, heute nicht gereicht!


----------



## arkonis (16. April 2007)

das nächste mal sind es 60 km  Ein lustiges Pferdchen, will nicht überholt  werden  und gibt nochmal richtig Gas wenn der Biker vorbeiziehen will  Geländegängig ist er auch, bei Baumstämmen jenseits der Höhe des Kettenblattes springt er elegant hinüber, wo andere eine Vollbremsung hinlegen (müssen)  Ein Schöner Sonntag freue mich schon auf die längere Tour


----------



## Veggja (1. Mai 2007)

Nochmal an alle die hier am Anfang so fleissig geschrieben  haben...  

arkonis und ich trainieren jetzt wohl regelmässig zusammen   wenn also jemand mal mit möchte, kann er sich gern bei uns melden.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2007)

Wenn Ihr wollt das jemand mitkommt, müßt Ihr schreiben wann und wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Mai 2007)

Wenns das Tempo net zu extrem ist würd ich mich da mit anhängen


----------



## arkonis (2. Mai 2007)

wir reiten ab Egelsbach los, von den Strecken her ist es gut machbar, das Pferdschen hat sehr viel Ausdauer ist aber kein Rennpferd 
und da wir wohl öfter tranieren werden, finden sich noch einige Tage


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wir reiten ab Egelsbach los, von den Strecken her ist es gut machbar, das Pferdschen hat sehr viel Ausdauer ist aber kein Rennpferd
> und da wir wohl öfter tranieren werden, finden sich noch einige Tage



Jetzt fehlt noch wann


----------



## Tech3 (2. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wir reiten ab Egelsbach los, von den Strecken her ist es gut machbar, das Pferdschen hat sehr viel Ausdauer ist aber kein Rennpferd
> und da wir wohl öfter tranieren werden, finden sich noch einige Tage



Hört sich gut an 

Ab KW20 hab ich -wenns gut läuft- meinen neuen Esel dann kanns losgehen


----------



## Veggja (3. Mai 2007)

Also der Termin für die nächste Tour ist Sonntag der 06.05.2007 ab ca. 15 Uhr!

Wir sind schon gespannt wer mitkommt


----------



## Veggja (3. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> wir reiten ab Egelsbach los, von den Strecken her ist es gut machbar, das Pferdschen hat sehr viel Ausdauer ist aber kein Rennpferd
> und da wir wohl öfter tranieren werden, finden sich noch einige Tage




 

Pferdchen mag dich


----------



## Tech3 (3. Mai 2007)

Hmm mist da kann ich nicht 
Muss nochn bissel was für meine Gesellenprüfung machen *hust*


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2007)

.Sorry


----------



## Veggja (7. Mai 2007)

Ihr habt am Sonntag echt was verpasst!  

Bei blauem Himmel und super Sonnenschein  haben wir ne schöne Tour von 30KM mit (13,1kmH) gemacht. Denke mal war nicht nur für's Pferdchen schöne Wege sondern auch gut zum biken.  

Nächste Tour wird wahrscheinlich am nächsten Wochenende sein. Wenn jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Mai 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Ihr habt am Sonntag echt was verpasst!



NÖ!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Ihr habt am Sonntag echt was verpasst!




Wie Maggo schon gesagt hatte, wir haben nix verpasst. 

Ihr habt was verpasst


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie Maggo schon gesagt hatte, wir haben nix verpasst.
> 
> Ihr habt was verpasst



gar nicht war


----------



## Tech3 (7. Mai 2007)

Oje ich hab jetzt erst mitbekommen das dein MTB ja ein Pferd ist  peinlich


----------



## arkonis (7. Mai 2007)

Freeriden <> Distanzreiten


----------



## Veggja (8. Mai 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> NÖ!!!!





  bei uns war es auf alle Fälle besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veggja (8. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wie Maggo schon gesagt hatte, wir haben nix verpasst.
> 
> Ihr habt was verpasst



Kannst du gar nicht beurteilen schließlich warst du noch nie dabei...


----------



## Veggja (8. Mai 2007)

killerkeks schrieb:


> Oje ich hab jetzt erst mitbekommen das dein MTB ja ein Pferd ist  peinlich




 besser spät als nie


----------



## Veggja (8. Mai 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> gar nicht war


----------



## Deleted 37613 (8. Mai 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> Pferdchen mag dich



Und ich erst...


----------



## arkonis (8. Mai 2007)

danke


----------



## arkonis (8. Mai 2007)

Veggja schrieb:


> bei uns war es auf alle Fälle besser


----------



## Veggja (14. Mai 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr wollt das jemand mitkommt, müßt Ihr schreiben wann und wo



Wir wollen nicht unbedingt das jemand mit kommt  

Aber du hattest mal geschrieben das du gern mitfahren würdest...  

Und nun traust du dich nicht mehr


----------



## Veggja (14. Mai 2007)

Nature-one schrieb:


> Und ich erst...



Was du erst


----------

